# good hard ware list



## kc0hwa (Sep 2, 2009)

I gooding where is a list of hardware that is know to be good for freebsd!

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html


----------

